# TRIFECTA tune



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...ration-50whp-66ft-lbs-without-dpf-issues.html


----------



## urtoslo (Sep 21, 2015)

I just installed this tune on Sunday and can't really tell any difference. It might be a bit peppier, but no dyno testing before or after. It still has a hesitation with a rapid start, that did not go away entirely.

It might be a little more fuel efficient, but won't be able to tell that until I run a tank through with the tune.

I'll keep running it for now, but may just have to go to a dyno to see if the tune really does anything.


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

ibedonc said:


> anyone running this tune , and what difference can you tell ?



I have had this tune for a while now. Definitely more pep in it's step, more agressive shifting and more fuel efficient. I have an auto transmission and the tune i got was the ECO/TOUR. Don't use the ECO mode often but when I do the gear shifts are noticeably different to conserve fuel. Haven't used it long enough to tell if it's truly more fuel efficient or not than other modes. I've been slacking on putting my Cruze on a Dyno but I will be doing that at some time. 
Other than that I like this tune.


----------



## ibedonc (Oct 18, 2015)

DBeAsT said:


> I have had this tune for a while now. Definitely more pep in it's step, more agressive shifting and more fuel efficient. I have an auto transmission and the tune i got was the ECO/TOUR. Don't use the ECO mode often but when I do the gear shifts are noticeably different to conserve fuel. Haven't used it long enough to tell if it's truly more fuel efficient or not than other modes. I've been slacking on putting my Cruze on a Dyno but I will be doing that at some time.
> Other than that I like this tune.


your cruze a diesel ??


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I have it and glad I do. Best thing I did to mine.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DBeAsT said:


> I have had this tune for a while now. Definitely more pep in it's step, more agressive shifting and more fuel efficient. I have an auto transmission and the tune i got was the ECO/TOUR. Don't use the ECO mode often but when I do the gear shifts are noticeably different to conserve fuel. Haven't used it long enough to tell if it's truly more fuel efficient or not than other modes. I've been slacking on putting my Cruze on a Dyno but I will be doing that at some time.
> Other than that I like this tune.


This is the diesel forum.


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

Did not catch that this was diesel.. My bad.


----------



## ibedonc (Oct 18, 2015)

had to open a support case because I cannot get the program to connect to my CTD . when I installed it , did not install the driver for the cable and I had to go into device manager and point it to the driver in the trifecta dir , but still will not connect


----------

